# Party!!!!!



## inspectorD (Sep 1, 2016)

Who else thinks we need a party.... here,  there...anywhere... someplace warm...:wavingflag:


----------



## nealtw (Sep 1, 2016)

But you never hang around for the clean up afterwords.:nono:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2016)

Party, I need a flippin vacation.....


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 1, 2016)

Expenses paid by the advertisers?!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJbG7256ZLY[/ame]


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 1, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJbG7256ZLY



I'm all in.


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2016)

I can party!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2016)

Chris said:


> I can party!




It's hammer time...

...jackhammer time for you though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2016)

If I never see one again it will be too soon. I'm finally home, haven't slept since yesterday morning at 5am. Poured a cocktail but don't know if I will make it through it.


----------



## frodo (Sep 2, 2016)

someone say party  ?  

       ready ,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2016)

frodo said:


> someone say party  ?
> 
> ready ,



Yep, we're all coming down to Mudissippi to visit you for a week of fun.


----------



## frodo (Sep 2, 2016)

come on...doors always open   except when its closed


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a work comp audit in 30 minutes, can I bring my auditor to this party?


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2016)

Pretty sure the auditor had other plans, he was here all of about 30 minutes and ran out the door saying everything looked good. That never happens!


----------



## havasu (Sep 2, 2016)

I told you by slipping that $hun into his back pocket would expedite things.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

Chris said:


> Pretty sure the auditor had other plans, he was here all of about 30 minutes and ran out the door saying everything looked good. That never happens!



They tell you when they are coming? :thbup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2016)

Only work comp tells me. He did bust me on trying to pay a smaller percentage on Christmas bonus money.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah, all that is different up here.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2016)

Like you don't have to pay work comp on christmas bonuses? Because I think thats a crock.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

We have 10 days like Christmas that are paid days off as well as as well as paid vacations so small business seldom pay bonus but if they do all taxes and comps apply.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't mind the taxes on bonuses but why work comp insurance? the insurance is to cover their health while working. The do not work any time for the money of a bonus and I already paid for every minute they were working.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

As usual I will look at it from the other side.
If they need $ to do their job, they are going to get it somewhere, so your % goes up.
Companies would then pay more in bonus and less in wages which would drive the % up again.

It is the % I always complain about, which never comes down because you have never had a claim against your account.


----------



## frodo (Sep 2, 2016)

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/35/27/a2/3527a25e368c28f8d18c68a06d9f5ad0.jpg


old dog ?


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2016)

nealtw said:


> As usual I will look at it from the other side.
> If they need $ to do their job, they are going to get it somewhere, so your % goes up.
> Companies would then pay more in bonus and less in wages which would drive the % up again.
> 
> It is the % I always complain about, which never comes down because you have never had a claim against your account.



That is exactly how they see it and explain it to me. If they looked at it in a case by case basis and see that I give my guys a few bucks at christmas and great wages the rest of the year they could could make a judgement call and realize it is a legitimate bonus and not supplementing their payroll. There is always a way to cheat the system but if they just had a little confidence in me being honest it would help. I could just claim a different class code and pay a lot less already.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

And his good judgement would have a look of what could turn into payola in his pocket.

You can not complain if all your competitors or working off the same page. You just have to manage it better and do all the math ahead of time there are options.
I am sure your employees are just as upset at how much they have pay in taxes on it too.
So take it as wages yourself, deduct what that cost you and give them cash.
Or figure the cost and deduct that from what you give as bonus.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2016)

frodo said:


> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/35/27/a2/3527a25e368c28f8d18c68a06d9f5ad0.jpg
> 
> 
> old dog ?




Yep, pretty much sums it up!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

And the Mrs


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2016)

nealtw said:


> And the Mrs



This started as a party thread....I see quickly where it's gone......:down:


----------



## frodo (Sep 2, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> This started as a party thread....I see quickly where it's gone......:down:



lol  it went to the dogs  :rofl::rofl:

hand me another beer old dog...while i check the steaks



how you like yours Neal ?   I like mine med rare


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2016)

I'll make a beer run.


----------



## frodo (Sep 2, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'll make a beer run.




dont get any fat tire,  chris said they were for gun control

bad bad beer co..


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2016)

Heck, we'll just make our own.


----------



## frodo (Sep 2, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Heck, we'll just make our own.



got any honey mead ?


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm starting with a bud light then into home made whiskey


----------



## frodo (Sep 2, 2016)

i am ahead of you...  i started on the dragon juice . damn thats hot   then went to the ho made white ligtening

damn near 4 week old    longer it ages the better it gets


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm putting the pig I shot last month in the ground overnight. Should turn out nice.View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1472876483.383865.jpg


----------



## frodo (Sep 3, 2016)

ohhhhhhthat is going  to be sooooooo fine !!!!!!!

pictures of that dude when you take him out please.

i found a source for grain fed goats last week. $70.00  per  

and what you are doing...is how i want to cook him


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2016)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1472883874.700976.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1472883886.434971.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1472883906.467586.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1472883921.184706.jpg


----------



## frodo (Sep 3, 2016)

http://polynesiankitchen.blogspot.com/2010/10/poe.html


check out the poe poe  yummmmmmy


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2016)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1472941464.791095.jpg


Went golfing this morning.


----------



## frodo (Sep 5, 2016)

ya'll know anything about goobers over  there ?

boiled peanuts  is goobers

fill a big pot with raw pnuts  add water too top

bunch of sal

cook  2 1/2--3 hours   let sit for an hour  eat


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 5, 2016)

I love most things about living in the south, boiled peanuts is not one of them..., just sayin.


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Sighh i need a holiday. Even dream of travelling


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2016)

I spent all day recouping from partying all weekend. Too much drinking. I'm not as young as I once was.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2016)

And boiled peanuts sound gross.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 6, 2016)

The party was great, booze was free and the girls were fun. To bad you guys couldn't make it,


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2016)

If I didn't make it then where was I all weekend?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 9, 2016)

Was at the beach...in a Hurricane...turned tropical wind storm..turned sittin at the beachbar for the  weekend with My girl.:trophy:
Now all you clowns know what this clown looks like!!
Off to Atlanta suburbs in 10 days......new Job folks,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 9, 2016)

She needs a pair of glasses. ....&#129299;


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 9, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> She needs a pair of glasses. ....&#129299;



She would look good as a Librarian....:rofl:


----------



## havasu (Sep 9, 2016)

She is a keeper!


----------

